# Help please! Gecko with a swollen gland!



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

As the title states:bash:, I went away for a week and left my uroplatus guentheri in the care of my mother and now he appears to have a HUGE swollen gland on the left side of his neck!

Please can you advise he seemed fine yesterday and it didn't seem to bother him but now it seems to irritate him a little when it's touched.

I have some pictures here:







































I've honestly searched until my eyes went blood shot! And I've not been able to find anything out about it yet! I think it could be an infection, that's all I can think of. Can anyone recomend any kind of treatment or course of action that I can take right now? I'd like to catch this and treat it asap as I think it's still just about early days, he's gone off his food but he's wondering about fine atm.

Thank you in advance for anyone who can shed some light here!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> I think it could be an infection, that's all I can think of. Can anyone recomend any kind of treatment or course of action that I can take right now? I'd like to catch this and treat it asap as I think it's still just about early days, he's gone off his food but he's wondering about fine atm.


not sure about guentheri's but if you're concerned that it's an infection then really the best course of action would be vets


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

I would say take him to the vet ASAP, it's very unlikely any of us will be able to make a proper diagnosis and it would just be speculation. Just pop on the phone and book an appointment : victory:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> I would say take him to the vet ASAP, it's very unlikely any of us will be able to make a proper diagnosis and it would just be speculation. Just pop on the phone and book an appointment : victory:


Okey Dokey, I'll phone around and see where's nearest as I'm pretty sure most of the vets around here are more clueless than I am! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed that it aint a tumor or anything like that!:gasp:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd really like to see if anyone has had a similar problem with a gecko before, I know it may e unlikely in uroplatus that it's been seen because they're quite rare in captivity, but leopard geckos, day geckos, cresties etc... Honestly this guy has been ace for me and I've had him 2+ years, he's a cricket's worst nightmare!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

paulibabes said:


> I'd really like to see if anyone has had a similar problem with a gecko before, I know it may e unlikely in uroplatus that it's been seen because they're quite rare in captivity, but leopard geckos, day geckos, cresties etc... Honestly this guy has been ace for me and I've had him 2+ years, he's a cricket's worst nightmare!


I haven't come across any myself or seen any on here before, it could be an abscess, tumor, neck dwelling alien.... but like I said its just speculation :whistling2:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, can't say I've had a similar problem with my _U. guentheri_. However, in terms of herp vets, Jacqui Paterson isn't far from you; she's been highly recommended many times on here:

Jacqui Paterson
4-6 Lyttleton Drive
Hartburn
Stockton-on-Tees
TS18 5LE
01642 587777


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

olivine said:


> Sorry, can't say I've had a similar problem with my _U. guentheri_. However, in terms of herp vets, Jacqui Paterson isn't far from you; she's been highly recommended many times on here:
> 
> Jacqui Paterson
> 4-6 Lyttleton Drive
> ...



Stockton, that'll be why I've never heard of her! I don't drive ya see... I'll try and book an apointment and see if I can get a lift over. Thank you so much Olivine!: victory:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck; I'll keep my fingers crossed for the littlun. Keep us posted on how he gets on.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

olivine said:


> Good luck; I'll keep my fingers crossed for the littlun. Keep us posted on how he gets on.


Will do! Will be very useful information for anyone who has the same problem prop up! Being a nightmare trying to research what it could be!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Right, thursday morning earliest but it may have to be on friday :/... I swear! He better not get any worse .


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

paulibabes said:


> Right, thursday morning earliest but it may have to be on friday :/... I swear! He better not get any worse .


Did you mention it is an emergency :whistling2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Did you mention it is an emergency :whistling2:


I did say it's quite big and that I'd rather get him seen to sooner rather tahn later, they are waiting for me to call them back. I'll remind them it's urgent in a more formative manner then?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Yeah it looks like an emergency to me as it has grown fairly large in 2 days so the more time spent waiting for an appointment the more likely it is to get worse


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Thirsday is the best they can do :/... And 35 bones for a consultation!:eek4:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> not sure about guentheri's but if you're concerned that it's an infection then really the best course of action would be vets


Same here, ask the vets and hopefully it will be a simple course of something...

Good luck!

And £35 is not bad. I pay £42.70 and my vet is bloody excellent.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

purple-vixen said:


> Same here, ask the vets and hopefully it will be a simple course of something...
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> And £35 is not bad. I pay £42.70 and my vet is bloody excellent.


Well I'm dishing out £35 for a service I don't even know how well it will work out... She's quite well recommended, I don't mind splashing out even more so long as my leafy lives and thrives like he did before he was sick.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

paulibabes said:


> Well I'm dishing out £35 for a service I don't even know how well it will work out... She's quite well recommended, I don't mind splashing out even more so long as my leafy lives and thrives like he did before he was sick.


Totally understand that, I have gone through 5 vets, this being the fifth, and like you, I was like £42? WTF!

But after 40 minute consultation, x-ray, advice, and a lovely vet... I was more than over the moon.

Well I really hope he is ok x


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

purple-vixen said:


> Totally understand that, I have gone through 5 vets, this being the fifth, and like you, I was like £42? WTF!
> 
> But after 40 minute consultation, x-ray, advice, and a lovely vet... I was more than over the moon.
> 
> Well I really hope he is ok x


I hope he gets A* treatment and recovers quickly! He's honestly been such an 'ard bas****. 

I noticed he's done a poop, probibly last night, it's yellow with white on it, nothing else, just tiny bright yellow and white... Could this mean anything?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

good luck with the vets

tell your mum to put her hand in her pocket lol!!! 

hope it's nothing too serious with the little fella x


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

sazzle said:


> good luck with the vets
> 
> tell your mum to put her hand in her pocket lol!!!
> 
> hope it's nothing too serious with the little fella x


Thanks guys! I'll let you all know how he progresses because that's what he'll do! x


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

bump up, anyone else with some more insight.

On geckos unlimited someone has told me that the'r gecko has the same hard lump and eats etc fine still and seem healthy, I hope my guentheri doesn't have to live with a lump on his neck all his life . 

He seems to be spending a lot more time on his heat mat than he normaly does...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Well he's had an antibiotic shot, the lump has been diagnosed as an absess and he's also been diagnose with mbd, I've moved his enclosure where it'll get lots of sunlight and have got the uv equipment on the way. It would of been £50 just for an x-ray and that's ontop of the consultation fee. 

He's had a fortum antibiotic injection, poor guy let out a little yelp.

If anyone can sell me or help me find some fortum I'd would be *VERY* greatful , as I'm pretty sure I won't be able to get back to the vet for his next jab on monday (or anytime for that matter)as there is no transport through to them available from where I live. Also I can't get a lift through and do not drive , another things I'll be moving to hull on the 18th... He needs one jab every 3 days.

I watched the guy give my gecko the injection, just 500mg into the muscle of his back leg, looks easy enough.

Again insight and opinions are welcome: victory:.

Thanks, 

Paul


----------

